# How important is 3G instead of just Wi-Fi???



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I know this isn't really "new," but I'm going crazy deciding. Right now I have a K1, which I've had for a year and a half and have loved. Yesterday I ordered the 3G K3. I keep wondering whether I really need the 3G and whether I should just save the $50. Soooooooooooooo, I'd really appreciate some opinions. Are "most" Kindleboards members ordering the Wi-Fi or Wi-Fi/3G version? I understand all the technical differences. I live in South Florida, so connectivity to Wi-Fi is definitely not a problem in my house. I wouldn't like to rely on hot spots outside of my house...BUT...I have a DroidX phone, which I got about a month ago. That being said, I realize I could purchase and download a book to my phone if I'm really desperate to buy a book when I'm not home.

My main question is: Other than the benefit of using 3G to buy a book outside of my house, is there any other benefit to 3G that I would NOT have with my phone?

My last question, which is purely subjective is: Graphite versus white? I understand I couldn't not buy white in the Wi-Fi only K3. Is graphite the most "popular" color here anyway?

Okay. These aren't brilliant questions and everything is subjective/personal...but I've gotten myself so frazzled with decisions that I would soooooooooo appreciate any feedback from othes who might have been as OCD about this decision as I am <g>.

Thank you all!!!

Lynn


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Essentially it comes down to whether or not you want/need access from your Kindle to the Amazon store or the rest of the internet in situations where you would not have WiFi access. For myself, since I use my Kindle at least 99% of the time from home, where I already have WiFi access via my wireless network router, I decided to save the money. But your situation may well be different, so I cannot make up your mind for you.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lynn, I completely understand your dilemma.  I am not ordering a K3 right away, but I might in the future.  And so I have been running these same questions through my head.  I have WiFi at home, at the lake, at my moms, at my best friends, but not at work.  But, I rarely get to read at work anyway, so do I need to spend the extra $50, or should I use that extra money for a very nice cover?  

As far as graphite vs. white: are you considering skinning your K?  Personally if I got a graphite I don't think I would want to skin it.  Although, I have seen a couple of skins on the graphite that compliment very well.  So, as silly as it sounds, I would be considering which assessories I want and then decide on color.

Good luck.
deb


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I have a question..... Can a person order a Kindle book on their desktop computer and have the book sent over the wifi connection to the Kindle device like the K2's can with the 3G Whispnet?  If not, then I'd go for the 3G because I hate having to hook up a cable from my computer to my Kindle to transfer books.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I have a question..... Can a person order a Kindle book on their desktop computer and have the book sent over the wifi connection to the Kindle device like the K2's can with the 3G Whispnet? If not, then I'd go for the 3G because I hate having to hook up a cable from my computer to my Kindle to transfer books.


As I understand it, yes. (I don't have mine yet, so have not actually done so.  )

PS: as to the graphite/white question, I had no choice except graphite, but I would have chosen it anyway, as I like having a dark frame around the screen to make the background appear lighter. Plus I just like the look better.



drenee said:


> Lynn, I completely understand your dilemma. I am not ordering a K3 right away, but I might in the future. And so I have been running these same questions through my head. I have WiFi at home, at the lake, at my moms, at my best friends, but not at work. But, I rarely get to read at work anyway...


And that begs the question: do you want/need to be able to order books from work? Since you don't need WiFi/3G to read -- only to connect to the 'net -- you still might not need 3G if you don't expect to ever need to order/download books in that situation.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I like the 3g because my blogs and newspapers can be updated no matter where I am, near wifi or not. Many wifi's in my town are locked. If I got to eat by myself and want to read my NY times latest news I can update and read it, even though the wifi in the place is locked. I think, to me, it is absolutely worth the $50 over the life of my kindle.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have sort of "iffy" wi fi signal...sometimes I can download a book other times; I have to jump in the car and drive to the top of the plat.  I am hoping that the 3G is the fix for that.

Anyone care to elaborate?...As I'm not quite sure...but I ordered the 3G anyway.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

If 3G isn't strong enough were you live or absent, the Kindle falls back onto the slower "Edge Network".  This is how the iPhones work.  I don't get 3G unless I drive a half hour from my home, but my Kindle falls back to the "Edge Network" and I can access the Kindle store that way.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nog, that's exactly what I'm thinking.  I have a Sony Touch and the only way to get books is hooking up to the computer.  So it makes me think ahead to what I'm going to read while away from my computer.  If I can do that with the Sony, I'm sure I can do it with the K.  
deb


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Essentially it comes down to whether or not you want/need access from your Kindle to the Amazon store or the rest of the internet in situations where you would not have WiFi access. For myself, since I use my Kindle at least 99% of the time from home, where I already have WiFi access via my wireless network router, I decided to save the money. But your situation may well be different, so I cannot make up your mind for you.


I take my Kindle EVERYWHERE I go. Literally. That being said, I rarely in the year and a half I've have my Kindle purchased a book when I wasn't home. I can only remember a few occasions where I've done that. Hmmm.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

drenee said:


> Lynn, I completely understand your dilemma. I am not ordering a K3 right away, but I might in the future. And so I have been running these same questions through my head. I have WiFi at home, at the lake, at my moms, at my best friends, but not at work. But, I rarely get to read at work anyway, so do I need to spend the extra $50, or should I use that extra money for a very nice cover?
> 
> As far as graphite vs. white: are you considering skinning your K? Personally if I got a graphite I don't think I would want to skin it. Although, I have seen a couple of skins on the graphite that compliment very well. So, as silly as it sounds, I would be considering which assessories I want and then decide on color.
> 
> ...


Hi, Deb,

I'm the same way. I am considering accessories, too. I never skinned my K1 because I figured it was too tricky to do, but I see a lot of people doing it and the skins are BEAUTIFUL. I want a nice cover, too <g>.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

LauraB said:


> I like the 3g because my blogs and newspapers can be updated no matter where I am, near wifi or not. Many wifi's in my town are locked. If I got to eat by myself and want to read my NY times latest news I can update and read it, even though the wifi in the place is locked. I think, to me, it is absolutely worth the $50 over the life of my kindle.


I haven't used my K1 for newspapers or magazines...just books. I just worry if I don't have the 3G, I could be sorry. I could be 100% wrong on that, though, of course <g>.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

The main reason I got the 3G+WiFi model is not the ability to order book without finding a WiFi hotspot but the Personal Document Service. I have sent documents to my Kindle in places that had no WiFi signal available because it was more convenient than reading them on my phone. I didn't need to be able to do this but I was willing to pay extra for the convenience.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, NogDog (interesting name by the way, and I'm sure there's a cute story behind it) ...

I always have so many books on my Kindle that I can't imagine absolutely HAVING to buy a book when I'm at work. That's where my fall back plan if I'm in a total state of panice and NEED a book would be to purchase on my DroidX <g>.

I do believe with Wi-Fi I'd be fine, though...right...as far as downloading in a hot spot or at home without connecting to the computer. That would be a BIG issue with me. I don't want to have to connect to my computer.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> The main reason I got the 3G+WiFi model is not the ability to order book without finding a WiFi hotspot but the Personal Document Service. I have sent documents to my Kindle in places that had no WiFi signal available because it was more convenient than reading them on my phone. I didn't need to be able to do this but I was willing to pay extra for the convenience.


Now this is an interesting thought. I have never done that because I have a K1 and it doesn't really support documents, as far as I'm thinking but could be wrong.

Are you using a K2 and forwarding documents? Could you give me an example of how that's useful? Do you mean any .pdf's? I'm curious about this.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> Now this is an interesting thought. I have never done that because I have a K1 and it doesn't really support documents, as far as I'm thinking but could be wrong.
> 
> Are you using a K2 and forwarding documents? Could you give me an example of how that's useful? Do you mean any .pdf's? I'm curious about this.


Yes I forwarded documents (mainly PDFs) from my phone to my K2. I was doing this during University lectures when the lecturer forgot the lecture notes and one time when I had a lecture moved at the last minute and I needed a map to find the new room. With my new Kindle I could do this via WiFi if I could get the Kindle to connect, but as the Uni's network uses WPA-Enterprise I don't think the Kindle would connect. I also did it twice with bus timetables, once while on a train and once while just standing outside, both times there was no WiFi available anywhere nearby.

I could now use my phone as a Hotspot but that would be awkward to use as I would need to juggle the phone and Kindle, and drain my phones battery too much.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> Yes I forwarded documents (mainly PDFs) from my phone to my K2. I was doing this during University lectures when the lecturer forgot the lecture notes and one time when I had a lecture moved at the last minute and I needed a map to find the new room. With my new Kindle I could do this via WiFi if I could get the Kindle to connect, but as the Uni's network uses WPA-Enterprise I don't think the Kindle would connect. I also did it twice with bus timetables, once while on a train and once while just standing outside, both times there was no WiFi available anywhere nearby.
> 
> I could now use my phone as a Hotspot but that would be awkward to use as I would need to juggle the phone and Kindle, and drain my phones battery too much.


Hmm. This has me thinking. If somebody emails me a .pdf file as an attachment and it's on my phone, could I then send it to my K3 (with 3G)? Does it go right through?


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> Hmm. This has me thinking. If somebody emails me a .pdf file as an attachment and it's on my phone, could I then send it to my K3 (with 3G)? Does it go right through?


Should do. I never forwarded a PDF I got via e-mail always ones I had downloaded to my phone over the internet but it should work.

EDIT: You can do this over the WiFi as well (and for free rather than for a fee) but you need access to a Hotspot for it to work.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmm. This has me thinking too. My home WiFi acts up sometimes. I'd hate to have to depend solely on its signal.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Omega Point said:


> Should do. I never forwarded a PDF I got via e-mail always ones I had downloaded to my phone over the internet but it should work.
> 
> EDIT: You can do this over the WiFi as well (and for free rather than for a fee) but you need access to a Hotspot for it to work.


Oh, I see. Well, if I received a PDF in an email, I could download it to my phone and transfer it. That's a good feature, but I don't think I'd have to do that on the fly. I could put PDFs on my K3 at home. I can totally see how YOU use the 3G with your files, though, and understand. That is a great feature for you to be able to do it at school, etc.

I guess I have to decided whether I care about color, too. I could only get the white (which I've ordered but could switch because I don't have a shipping date yet). I suppose Graphite would be fine. I have to seriously think about this... AGAIN.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> Oh, I see. Well, if I received a PDF in an email, I could download it to my phone and transfer it. That's a good feature, but I don't think I'd have to do that on the fly. I could put PDFs on my K3 at home. I can totally see how YOU use the 3G with your files, though, and understand. That is a great feature for you to be able to do it at school, etc.
> 
> I guess I have to decided whether I care about color, too. I could only get the white (which I've ordered but could switch because I don't have a shipping date yet). I suppose Graphite would be fine. I have to seriously think about this... AGAIN.


It was very useful with when the lecturers got forgetful or the print services people printed the wrong notes. It was something I could have mostly done without 3G using forward planning, but I decided the convenience was worth the extra £40/$50.

I didn't have to worry about colour, the UK only has Graphite.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like you understand the issues involved, and just need to choose.

For myself, I chose to save fifty bucks and get the wifi version, and so far I have no reason to regret that.  By the way, I have ordered books on my desktop computer and had them sent to my wifi K3 as mentioned here. it works fine.  I also have a smart phone (Sprint EVO rather than Droid X) and the Kindle app works fine there, including ordering over the air.  I just use that if I want to read away from home, rather than taking my Kindle.  I always have my phone with me, and it is much more portable than even the light and small Kindle!

Doesn't sound to me like you have very much use for the 3G.  On the other hand, if you are really worried that you'll miss out on something by not getting the 3G, it may be worth fifty dollars for the peace of mind.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*UPDATE
UPDATE: READ ALL ABOUT IT!!*

*The 3G made ALL the difference for me*. Here's why:

I DO *NOT* have to drive to the top of my plat (or wait to download when I get to work) anymore!! BEFORE (K1) used to come up: Can not connect at this time. IF I GOT LUCKY: I could stroll around different areas of the house and possibly download a book or two. NOW 4-5 BARS OF SIGNAL!!! NOW I CAN BROWSE THE STORE AT WILL!! I downloaded appx. 12 books this morning with *no problem*. Yay!!!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Lynn and others on the fence.. I went with wifi and 3G because I am so used to being able to download books anywhere I see a book of interest, but I did think of just the wifi since I have a network at home and use my desktop downstairs, laptop upstairs on wifi.

Hmm well it seems that my K3 doesn't always get a great wifi connection upstairs (my router is downstairs) and so sometimes it switches to 3G.

I'm happy I chose the model with 3G and wifi.

Lynn (yep, me too)

However, I have to say that despite the maps showing that I should have excellent AT&T signal strength, it is usually not as strong as what I got on my previous kindles.. all US models with Sprint.

== If you have a large house or a two story .. just think about it. My laptop has never had this problem, but the Kindle has had it .. sometimes it gets wifi upstairs, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, Seamonkey (Seamonkey?  CUTE name!!!),

I think you put me over the top on deciding.  I've been out for a few hours and mulling both sides over in my mind as I was driving around.  I "thought" I had the decision made to go with the Wi-Fi only.  THEN I read your message.  Now I'm thinking "WHAT IF" because I have been very, very happy with my ability to download books anywhere.

And ... Seamonkey ... here is the biggee.  I doooooooooooooo have a two-story house.  WHAT IF I have problems with the Wi-Fi?  That would sooooooooooooo upset me since I have NO problems with my K1.  That would be utterly frustrating.

Okay.  That's it.  I'm staying with what I've already ordered... except for one teensy, tiny decision.  Did I do the right thing ordering WHITE?  Hmmmmmmmm.  Come on, Seamonkey ... what do you think about THAT?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just had a thread about this very same thing.  As someone asked me - Do you have a smartphone?  I do.  My phone also has the Kindle app on it and I can download any book instantly.  I'm not going to be traveling outside of the US much but if I did, I'd have a Kindle stocked with a variety of books.

For me it seemed like a complete waste of the extra money...and I did want graphite.  

One it arrives, you won't question your decision no matter which one you end up with.


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

IMO its just a crazy and mute argument and one not worth all the dithering over really.

A kindle can downland books via wireless, 3G or even thru a cable link to your computer - I really do not see any reason why I would need to download a book in such an absolute emergency situation that I would have to have either wireless or 3G to be honest.

Its essentially a gimmick.

we all already have tons of books on our kindle anyways so its not like well be without something to read and that book we just heard about on the way to work is SO important that it cant wait until we are home to download it. No offence I just think the sometime people go way over the top - I mean really how many emergency book buying situations do you really think you are going to have in the life of your kindle - which is approx 1.yr with all the new developments an a kindle release every year. Now ask yourself if all this really worth any additional cost what so ever?

Daz


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Omega Point said:


> Yes I forwarded documents (mainly PDFs) from my phone to my K2. I was doing this during University lectures when the lecturer forgot the lecture notes and one time when I had a lecture moved at the last minute and I needed a map to find the new room. With my new Kindle I could do this via WiFi if I could get the Kindle to connect, but as the Uni's network uses WPA-Enterprise I don't think the Kindle would connect. I also did it twice with bus timetables, once while on a train and once while just standing outside, both times there was no WiFi available anywhere nearby.
> 
> I could now use my phone as a Hotspot but that would be awkward to use as I would need to juggle the phone and Kindle, and drain my phones battery too much.


Just to be clear--your Kindle cannot use your phone as a hotspot. Phones that are capable set up an "ad hoc" network, and the Kindle's wifi cannot use ad hoc (or P2P) networks. This is according to the Kindle user's manual. (Edit per discussion below: Many phones that can be tethered do only create wireless ad hoc networks, however, if your phone is setup to use the official tethering from Sprint, it may work fine with your Kindle. The EVO has been tested to work with the wifi only K3 when activated with the official Sprint setup. A rooted tether probably won't work.)

And to dazdude--it may not be a priority for you, but it's clearly of concern to plenty of others, as evidenced by this thread. Personally, if I wanted to be tied to using a cable, there are plenty of other options. Instead, I greatly enjoy the fact that I haven't attached my Kindle to my computer in months. No way would I buy the wifi only. I like being able to download a new book two minutes before boarding a plane, or in a restaurant, or at my in laws' without having to find and join a wireless network--or worse yet, having to dig out a cable and my laptop.

Different people, different priorities. I don't call that kind of convenience a gimmick. I call it a timesaver and hassle-eliminator that's well worth spending the money for.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Just to be clear--your Kindle cannot use your phone as a hotspot. Phones that are capable set up an "ad hoc" network, and the Kindle's wifi cannot use ad hoc (or P2P) networks. This is according to the Kindle user's manual.


Actually, that is not true. I have the HTC EVO and it can be an infrastructure wireless router if you pay an extra fee to Sprint for the hotspot feature, which I do. It works very well and I am going to disconnect the EVDO USB modem I have and just use the phone. I have been carrying an EVDO router to convert the modem to WiFi and this will free up room in my bag and save me money. If you do the root hack for free wireless tethering, then that is ad hoc only right now. However, the solution is expensive for people who do not travel a lot and use WiFi for other purposes than the Kindle.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

TJoseph said:


> Actually, that is not true. I have the HTC EVO and it can be an infrastructure wireless router if you pay an extra fee to Sprint for the hotspot feature, which I do. It works very well and I am going to disconnect the EVDO USB modem I have and just use the phone. I have been carrying an EVDO router to convert the modem to WiFi and this will free up room in my bag and save me money. If you do the root hack for free wireless tethering, then that is ad hoc only right now. However, the solution is expensive for people who do not travel a lot and use WiFi for other purposes than the Kindle.


Interesting. Have you actually gotten the new Kindle to recognize the EVO produced hotspot then? What security protocol can you implement on it? That would be a viable solution for some, though as you said, it's expensive and impractical for many.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just depends on your usage.  If you have WiFi at home and don't travel much, 3G probably isn't a big deal since you can just load books at home on your network.

If you don't have WiFi at home and/or travel a lot, then the 3G could be a key feature for you.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Interesting. Have you actually gotten the new Kindle to recognize the EVO produced hotspot then? What security protocol can you implement on it? That would be a viable solution for some, though as you said, it's expensive and impractical for many.


I have not actually used it with the Kindle yet, but I have used it with my laptop and verified that it is infrastructure and not ad hoc. It supports WEP 128, WPA PSK, and WPA2 PSK. It can also function as a DHCP server and NAT router just like most SOHO routers. I have a K2, but we just got a K3 for my wife last week. My K3 won't be here for another week or so. I will step outside with my wife's Kindle and test it and let you know.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay, I took the dog for a walk to the park and tested the K3 with my phone.  I can confirm that the Kindle WiFi works with the HTC EVO and Sprint's Mobile Hotspot feature.  I used the browser to bring up Google and do a search while connected to the Internet through the phone.  The K3 I used is WiFi only, so there is no chance it was using 3G not that I can get an AT&T signal where I live anyways.

Tom


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I fell in love with the 3G with my K2. When I bought it, I was away from home and didn't know -- even with the map of coverage -- that I'd be able to use the 3G. I'd been away from home for months at this time and as we drive into town I'm emotional at seeing the water tower (which means to me: home!) and staring at my Kindle as we approach our house. It picked up the lone (at that time) Sprint tower, wherever that was. 

Anyhow, when I ordered the 3G, I went with what I know for a fact works. I'm glad I did, because a lot of people are complaining in reviews about issues with WiFi -- although a lot seems to lie with the users. No muss, no fuss. If the internet goes down, which is does every time the wind blows hard and also randomly, I'm still covered.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

TJoseph said:


> Okay, I took the dog for a walk to the park and tested the K3 with my phone. I can confirm that the Kindle WiFi works with the HTC EVO and Sprint's Mobile Hotspot feature. I used the browser to bring up Google and do a search while connected to the Internet through the phone. The K3 I used is WiFi only, so there is no chance it was using 3G not that I can get an AT&T signal where I live anyways.
> 
> Tom


Sweet! Thanks for taking the time to test it out! That's cool to know--both from a tech perspective (ad hocs are a PITA as far as I'm concerned) and for those who might get better service from Sprint. If you're already paying for the tethering service with the EVO, having a 3G Kindle in addition doesn't make sense.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

dazdude said:


> IMO its just a crazy and mute argument and one not worth all the dithering over really.
> 
> A kindle can downland books via wireless, 3G or even thru a cable link to your computer - I really do not see any reason why I would need to download a book in such an absolute emergency situation that I would have to have either wireless or 3G to be honest.
> 
> ...


First off, a _what_ argument? 

We're individuals here. Your point is good for people who read like you do. Other people do buy books mentioned in books or reviews they're reading, as well as decide they want more by the author right then. Other people only add books as needed and could be left twiddling their thumbs. You might think it's over the top, but it's their money, their preference, and they should get the version of the device that supports the way that *they* read.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Sweet! Thanks for taking the time to test it out! That's cool to know--both from a tech perspective (ad hocs are a PITA as far as I'm concerned) and for those who might get better service from Sprint. If you're already paying for the tethering service with the EVO, having a 3G Kindle in addition doesn't make sense.


I know. I still struggled with it when I ordered the Kindle for myself. My personality is such that I like to have the best with all the bells and whistles, but in the end I couldn't justify it and ordered the WiFi only model.


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

I bought the 3G because I like to read in the park after work.. no Wi-Fi there.  But that's just me, and the way I like to use it.

But... these are uncertain economic times.  There may come a day when my internet connection goes from being a free perk of my job to being something I can't afford anymore.  If that worst-case-scenario should ever happen... at least I'll be able to download Amazon freebies and public domain books.


----------



## rsigal (Aug 28, 2010)

I bought the Kindle 3 with 3G and wifi and am glad I didn't go for the wifi-only model.  When I used the wifi, I had numerous crashes (at least 10 in a single day) when attempting to search wikipedia or otherwise browse the web.  In frustration I turned off the wifi and used only 3g, and have had no problems since then.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

sjc said:


> I have sort of "iffy" wi fi signal...sometimes I can download a book other times; I have to jump in the car and drive to the top of the plat. I am hoping that the 3G is the fix for that.
> 
> Anyone care to elaborate?...As I'm not quite sure...but I ordered the 3G anyway.


I'm a little confused. where is your wifi signal iffy? you have to drive to the top of something to get wifi?


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

webhill said:


> I'm a little confused. where is your wifi signal iffy? you have to drive to the top of something to get wifi?


It is possible he is using a nearby public hotspot for WiFi and doesn't have Internet at home.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

When I decided to get the 3G + Wi-Fi, I imagined how I use my K in different situations. For instance, this weekend I'm visiting my parents in PA. They have very undependable internet and wi-fi. Its constantly going out. If I didn't have my K3 with wi-fi, I'd be stuck here for 4 days with no way to connect. That would drive me crazy. The knowledge that I can connect whenever I want or need to is worth the $50 to me. You have to go through all the situations in your everyday life and ask yourself if there are times when you will regret not having 3G.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't just connect to download books; I subscribe to several blogs and I like to have the NY Times Latest News blog update when there is a new article.

Lynn.. I don't think there is a right or wrong for the color..  I'd had 3 white Kindles so I happily ordered the graphite for myself, but white is nice too.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow! All I did was go out to The Olive Garden for dinner and came back to lots of comments <g>. To answer one post, no I don't end up in many book emergencies and dire situations where I need a book becauseI always have LOTS of books on my Kindle...BUT...I like to download samples and books without hooking up to my computer. I guess I don't want to "risk" potential Wi-Fi problems because I'm used to 3G and have had wonderful "luck" with it.

I do appreciate ALL comments here, though, as that's what I was hoping to get...different opinions and different perspectives.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> Wow! All I did was go out to The Olive Garden for dinner and came back to lots of comments <g>. To answer one post, no I don't end up in many book emergencies and dire situations where I need a book becauseI always have LOTS of books on my Kindle...BUT...I like to download samples and books without hooking up to my computer. I guess I don't want to "risk" potential Wi-Fi problems because I'm used to 3G and have had wonderful "luck" with it.
> 
> I do appreciate ALL comments here, though, as that's what I was hoping to get...different opinions and different perspectives.


If you have wifi at home, it should be as good if not better than 3G.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

waynep said:


> If you have wifi at home, it should be as good if not better than 3G.


Not necessarily. My wifi is awful. I'm often without it for days on end.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

waynep said:


> If you have wifi at home, it should be as good if not better than 3G.


I do have Wi-Fi at home, and it's excellent. We recently got AT&T U-verse, and it works perfectly everywhere in our home. I was worried the K3 had a "problem" with Wi-Fi from some of the posts online, but if that's not the case I'm back to thinking that's all I need. Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not necessarily. My wifi is awful. I'm often without it for days on end.


I guess I take Wi-Fi for granted because of where I live (South Florida). The only time we were without Wi-Fi for any extended period of time was during hurricanes when we didnt have any power or anything. Normally our Wi-Fi isn't "down."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not necessarily. My wifi is awful. I'm often without it for days on end.


Well, but, isn't that because someone has mowed over your cable again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, but, isn't that because someone has mowed over your cable again.


Well, there is that...and winter is coming so it will be the snow plows...

But the last few times it's gone out there has been nothing wrong with the cable.


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

The 3G is important to me because I do not have a web-capable cell phone nor do I want to pay the plan for one.  My fiance who I am with most of the time has a great web phone with unlimited data plan so I just don't need one.  But I like the ability to check my own twitter & gmail & check Wikipedia etc no matter where I am, regardless of what he's doing with his phone. Like when he's driving and his phone is being the GPS.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

webhill said:


> I'm a little confused. where is your wifi signal iffy? you have to drive to the top of something to get wifi?


At my house...and it's been iffy since day one. I can use my computer fine. Can't download Kindle content fine...maybe 1 bar at best. I even went and bought a new wireless router. I am surrounded by trees; and I often wonder what if any effect that has on anything. NOW...with the 3G and WiFi turned on...full bars on the Kindle. I could NEVER browse the store via Kindle before; always had to use laptop. I am in my glory!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Hi, Deb,
> 
> I'm the same way. I am considering accessories, too. I never skinned my K1 because I figured it was too tricky to do, but I see a lot of people doing it and the skins are BEAUTIFUL. I want a nice cover, too <g>.


The skins are a little intimidating but if you take your time and do it in good lighting it really is easy. I love the skins (decalGirl) and I have them on many of my gadgets now: phones, laptop, netbook, DS, wii guitars, iPod, iTouch. Try one and you'll be hooked, they add so much personality to your Kindle.


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

> The 3G is important to me because I do not have a web-capable cell phone nor do I want to pay the plan for one.


It looks like we have two sets of people here:
those who mainly read books and the kindle is a book storage device 
and those who use the kindle for media - which includes more than books - if your a media person then yes get 3G.
If its as a book reader and book then probably not needed as there aren't really any 'I MUST have that book this exact minute situations' that warrant the expenditure or need.

Daz


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not necessarily. My wifi is awful. I'm often without it for days on end.


This won't necessarily help you, but try pulling the power cable for your router out of the wall and then plugging it back in.

I often find that I need to do this to make all my wireless devices work.

Also, most routers can be set to use different frequencies for their wireless connections. Look at the manual for your router and see whether you can figure out how to change the one it uses.

Some other device in your area might be interfering with the one your router uses by default. Often trying a different frequency helps.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> I do have Wi-Fi at home, and it's excellent. We recently got AT&T U-verse, and it works perfectly everywhere in our home. I was worried the K3 had a "problem" with Wi-Fi from some of the posts online, but if that's not the case I'm back to thinking that's all I need. Hmmmmmmmmm.


Most of the wifi problems I have read about seem to be more people issues that technical issues. Forgotten encryption passwords etc.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

dazdude said:


> It looks like we have two sets of people here:
> those who mainly read books and the kindle is a book storage device
> and those who use the kindle for media - which includes more than books - if your a media person then yes get 3G.
> If its as a book reader and book then probably not needed as there aren't really any 'I MUST have that book this exact minute situations' that warrant the expenditure or need.
> ...


That's an interesting perspective. If K1 had been Wi-Fi only and I had started that way, this probably wouldn't be an issue <g>. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

kim said:


> The skins are a little intimidating but if you take your time and do it in good lighting it really is easy. I love the skins (decalGirl) and I have them on many of my gadgets now: phones, laptop, netbook, DS, wii guitars, iPod, iTouch. Try one and you'll be hooked, they add so much personality to your Kindle.


It doesn't surprise me that the skins are pretty addictive. The more I look at them, the better I like them.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

dazdude said:


> It looks like we have two sets of people here:
> those who mainly read books and the kindle is a book storage device
> and those who use the kindle for media - which includes more than books - if your a media person then yes get 3G.
> If its as a book reader and book then probably not needed as there aren't really any 'I MUST have that book this exact minute situations' that warrant the expenditure or need.


I don't agree; I still think there are two sets of people by I define them a little differently.
One group would get wifi if they always have an extra book(s) loaded on the K or if they do most of their reading at home.
The second group would get 3g if they don't keep a stockpile of books on the K and if thy do a lot of reading away from home or they they like checking out a book (sample or description) whenever they hear about a book.

Using your phone as a hotspot is just an alternate solution for the second group or a backup plan for the first group.

Personally, I fall into the second group. I do a lot of reading on public transportation and like to look for a new book as soon as I finish one. I also like the ability to download a sample whenever I hear about a good book.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BruceS said:


> This won't necessarily help you, but try pulling the power cable for your router out of the wall and then plugging it back in.
> 
> I often find that I need to do this to make all my wireless devices work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. It's not any of that. The cable running from my house to the box outside is running across the road. It often gets cut by lawn mowers and snow plows (even disconnected by punk kids walking through the neighborhood) sometimes it just gets worn down from being run over every day. We seem to have had more trouble lately with it stopping for no reason at all. It's because I live in the middle of corn fields and have a crappy cable provider.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

BruceS said:


> Also, most routers can be set to use different frequencies for their wireless connections. Look at the manual for your router and see whether you can figure out how to change the one it uses.
> 
> Some other device in your area might be interfering with the one your router uses by default. Often trying a different frequency helps.


This is true, but the frequencies used are configured by setting the channel on the router. In the US, the channels allowed are 1-11. But the frequencies used by each of these channels overlap the frequencies used by the neighboring channels. There are three channels that can be used that will not overlap each other; 1, 6, and 11. Most home routers come set to 6 by default. If you set your router to 1 or 11, you will usually be able to avoid your neighbors routers. There are some free tools you can download such netstumbler that will show you all the nearby wireless access points and what channels they are set to.

Tom


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. It's not any of that. The cable running from my house to the box outside is running across the road. It often gets cut by lawn mowers and snow plows (even disconnected by punk kids walking through the neighborhood) sometimes it just gets worn down from being run over every day. We seem to have had more trouble lately with it stopping for no reason at all. It's because I live in the middle of corn fields and have a crappy cable provider.


Did the cable company install it that way? Is it a gravel road that you can dig up and bury the cable? Mine crosses the road suspended above it to a telephone pole.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I was almost sure luvmy4brats would have already tried everything I suggested before I posted the message.

I figured I would post it anyway for other people trying to solve the same problem.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

TJoseph said:


> Did the cable company install it that way? Is it a gravel road that you can dig up and bury the cable? Mine crosses the road suspended above it to a telephone pole.


If it were gravel I'd do it myself.. but it's a tar and chip road (needs to be cut). The cable company is SUPPOSED to bury it.... but they've been saying that for 2 years now.  I'm not holding my breath..


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Gonna have to agree with the add 3G argument. Envisage: you're in Rome staring at the colisseum and want to post something on tumblr or twitter or check your gmail and youre iphone is on roaming, your laptop is only wifi and you happen to be the only person in that vicinity that can pull out an ereader and do all of that. (was sitting with a kindle 2 last month wishing i had a kindle 3 for that very reason). In all seriousness, the extra 50 is welllll worth it. Especially if you start reading blogs, pulling articles in "article mode" and having things delivered when you're traveling. Wifi, when i was traveling, was sparse. Nothing better than an anywhere/anytime fix of a good murakami book, the ny times, or a blog. Go 3g and you'll be glad you did. Nowadays wifi logins at cafes and what not are a pain in the butt. that 5 extra minutes you could use reading on your k3.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

dazdude said:


> It looks like we have two sets of people here:
> those who mainly read books and the kindle is a book storage device
> and those who use the kindle for media - which includes more than books - if your a media person then yes get 3G.
> If its as a book reader and book then probably not needed as there aren't really any 'I MUST have that book this exact minute situations' that warrant the expenditure or need.
> ...


I think--after more than a year on here--that most people don't use the Kindle for media at all, with the exception of subscriptions. It's pretty pathetic as a media consumption device, actually. It is, however, an excellent book reader.

Again, while you personally don't feel it justifies the expense, for plenty of us, that's not an issue. I have 70+ unread books on my K2 right now, and another 300 that I've read but could reread I also have wireless 90% of the time, and I never use the Kindle for the Internet. By your standards, I shouldn't bother with 3G on the K3. By my standards, $50 is a minuscule price to pay to know I never have to *think* about connectivity before downloading a book. It doesn't matter where I am. It doesn't matter if I'm near a computer. I don't need a cable, or a password. I don't need power--and yes, I have in fact loaded a book onto my K2 during a power outage, when my cable modem and wifi router were utterly useless. It just works.

If they charged a monthly access fee, I'd be less inclined to suggest the 3G option. But since they don't, I highly recommend getting it unless $50 is a huge amount of money in your budget. There's no downside to having it available, and plenty of upside.


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

Firstly its not my standards. The original poster asked for comments so I left mine. Im not trying to impose an standards - I just think people are going way over the top and losing sight of the kindles main feature - book reading.



> It doesn't matter where I am. It doesn't matter if I'm near a computer. I don't need a cable, or a password. I don't need power--and yes, I have in fact loaded a book onto my K2 during a power outage, when my cable modem and wifi router were utterly useless. It just works.


secondly Actually it does matter - plenty of people cant get good 3G coverage and you will only get good 3G coverage where mobile phones can. 3G is not the be all an end all. Again I just don't really see the need - you have plenty to read on your kindle already - like most of us. Its just another facet of society the i want, i need, give it me - now mentality. Its all gimmick that detracts from the redeeming thing kindles should do - the only thing IMO. And that is be a good ebook reader. all the rest is nonsense - might as well just get an ipad.

As i said I read books - alot of them - but with a stack already on my kindle I will never see the dire need to purchase a book on the spot or on the go - i can wait a few hrs till I get home. Now for other media like news, blogs an stuff - well the kindle can just about do this media - but to be honest - its a very poor experience and a mistake from Amazon - an ebook reader should be an ebook reader not a media device - especially when the hardware isnt capable to do all this - the kindle is not an ipad and shouldn't be.

But its all horse for courses isnt it - and Amazon did give us all a choice 

Daz


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The whole kindle thing isn't a need, its a want.  I like the 3g because, yes my kindle is a book reader, and I want to download books where ever I am. I also want my newspapers and blogs to download and update, even in places I don't have wireless. I don't use the web function except to use wiki from a book, but even that is rare. Really the whole thing is just personal preference, IMO, no one has "the right answer". Only the best answer for themselves.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

dazdude said:


> Firstly its not my standards. The original poster asked for comments so I left mine. Im not trying to impose an standards - I just think people are going way over the top and losing sight of the kindles main feature - book reading.
> 
> secondly Actually it does matter - plenty of people cant get good 3G coverage and you will only get good 3G coverage where mobile phones can. 3G is not the be all an end all. Again I just don't really see the need - you have plenty to read on your kindle already - like most of us. Its just another facet of society the i want, i need, give it me - now mentality. Its all gimmick that detracts from the redeeming thing kindles should do - the only thing IMO. And that is be a good ebook reader*. all the rest is nonsense *- might as well just get an ipad.
> 
> ...


It's nonsense to you, but to many people (especially those of us that have had Kindles with 3G for 2+ years) the 3G is an important feature. I have blogs sent to my Kindle and they update throughout the day, wherever I am.. The Wifi only won't do that. I also can't use Wifi when we're driving to Va and I've just finished up my book and need the next book in the series. It also doesn't work when I'm at Target, browsing through the book aisle and want to send myself samples of all the new books I'm finding I must have. I've been able to do it for 2+ years, I'm not willing to give that up now.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys, Dazdude has a different opinion based on his needs and situation.  Don't beat him up to much for it.


My opinion: I don't NEED 3g, and I don't NEED wifi, in fact I don't even NEED a Kindle.  But the way I read and how I live, I sure am glad that I have a Kindle and I'm very glad it has 3g.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think anyone is "beating him up".  But he is the one who introduced "all the rest is nonsense". And having done so, should not be surprised at a couple of polite responses.


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

dazdude said:


> Again I just don't really see the need - you have plenty to read on your kindle already - like most of us. Its just another facet of society the i want, i need, give it me - now mentality. Its all gimmick that detracts from the redeeming thing kindles should do - the only thing IMO. And that is be a good ebook reader. all the rest is nonsense - might as well just get an ipad.


All right... I've got to admit I'm clueless. The idea sounds to me like wandering into Borders and picking out a book only to have the cashier say, "Oh, you have to have this book right now, huh? You don't have anything else to read? You couldn't even wait until later in day? You couldn't have ordered it through the mail? No, you have to have it right this very moment, don't you?"

"Well, uh, you know, I just felt like shopping and I found this book I like and I wanted to buy it..."

"Yeah, well, it seems to me that you're a regular little Veruca Salt."


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

lol.  good one, tnt.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I like having the option for 3G on my Kindle. When at the airport, I can still access the web from my Kindle (when I want to read blogs and such). Most of the time, I'll do that from my BlackBerry, unless my eyes are bothering me. I can even post from my Kindle (I'm using my K1 to post right now). For those times I am away from wifi, having 3G on a K3 would come in handy.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

3G is either worth it to you or it is not.  People have posted many reasons to get it and many reasons not to.  $50 won't fill the gas tank in my truck and I have spent nearly as much money on a bottle of bourbon (which I enjoyed a lot), so it seems like a minor decision to me.  

Tom


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I think one important factor in deciding which to get is whether you have a smart phone or not. I don't - I have a very simple just-makes-phone-calls phone. So although the browser on the K3 is a little clunky (much better than K2 though), I do use it on occasion to check email, or look up an address, weather, or sports score.

I realize this has nothing to do with reading books, but I like having it as an option when I'm stuck somewhere. 

But if you have a smart phone to do these things, then the only question would be, as people say, do you need it for book or sample buying while on the go.

Finally, of course, it depends on your financial situation. I am fortunate enough that $50 wasn't that big a deal in the scheme of things. On the other hand, if you have been scrimping and saving to buy a kindle, and have to generally wait for a paycheck to clear before you can pay the rent, then 3G might not be worth it for you. It's all relative.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

vermontcathy said:


> Finally, of course, it depends on your financial situation. I am fortunate enough that $50 wasn't that big a deal in the scheme of things. On the other hand, if you have been scrimping and saving to buy a kindle, and have to generally wait for a paycheck to clear before you can pay the rent, then 3G might not be worth it for you. It's all relative.


Exactly. I think this is the main factor for most people and not necessarily your financial situation but how you feel about money. That may be influenced by your financial situation. Some people spend money like it grows on trees and some people squeeze a penny until it screams for mercy, but most people are somewhere in between. In my case, I hate it when my wife spends money but I am good with anything that I want to buy. It is a good balance for me.


----------



## Dulanic (Aug 30, 2010)

I have to say I got the Wi-Fi version and I am happy with that. It updates just like the 3G version unless I don't have WiFi access, but the rest of the time it is great and will update as soon as I am home. I use Calibre for anything out of the ordinary and that works fine sending the files to [email protected] For example I pull most news sources every 6 hours like Yahoo News, US News etc.... and those come in all free using WiFi with Calibre. I truly can't find any reason I "need" 3G as most the time you can find a WiFi network and the rest of the time I can just load anything I want before I leave. If I really wanted I have sprint and could setup a wifi hotspot but I havent seen a need.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dulanic said:


> I have to say I got the Wi-Fi version and I am happy with that. It updates just like the 3G version unless I don't have WiFi access, but the rest of the time it is great and will update as soon as I am home. I use Calibre for anything out of the ordinary and that works fine sending the files to [email protected] For example I pull most news sources every 6 hours like Yahoo News, US News etc.... and those come in all free using WiFi with Calibre. I truly can't find any reason I "need" 3G as most the time you can find a WiFi network and the rest of the time I can just load anything I want before I leave. If I really wanted I have sprint and could setup a wifi hotspot but I havent seen a need.


It's interesting that you're saying that because I started this whole thread and ordered the 3G Kindle. THEN after a LOT of thinking over the past few days, I changed my order to the WiFi version. I think I'll be fine. I have a DroidX phone with the Kindle app that I can use in a pinch. Plus, I still have a K1 with 3G. I really, really can't see a problem here unless I'm missing somthing.

What you said is INTERESTING. Would you be able to give me a bit of info on "pulling" news? I would love to be able to do that but am clueless. Thank you soooo much.

Lynn


----------



## whiteclover (Sep 9, 2010)

Forgive me if this has been answered elsewhere.

I live in CANADA, and I was told that I HAD TO get the G3 because the WiFi works for USA customers only.  

I was told I COULD download to my computer, then to the Kindle, if I got the WiFi version.  Seems redundant.

$50 IS an issue, since I will have to convert to Canadian funds, add tax, shipping, and pay duty.

If some of you are having G3 accessibility problems, how reliable is it going to be up here in Northern Canada?

I've done some author/title searches and so far have found ZERO on my "to read" list or my favourite authors.

Hope somebody can answer my questions.

I have a feeling I'll be sticking it out the old fashioned way.  "Real" books from the public library.  Totally free.  Totally wireless.


----------



## Dulanic (Aug 30, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> It's interesting that you're saying that because I started this whole thread and ordered the 3G Kindle. THEN after a LOT of thinking over the past few days, I changed my order to the WiFi version. I think I'll be fine. I have a DroidX phone with the Kindle app that I can use in a pinch. Plus, I still have a K1 with 3G. I really, really can't see a problem here unless I'm missing somthing.
> 
> What you said is INTERESTING. Would you be able to give me a bit of info on "pulling" news? I would love to be able to do that but am clueless. Thank you soooo much.
> 
> Lynn


The way I pull news is download software called Calibre. It has preset news imports for certain sites (almost all major news sites). You then need to set it up with your kidle. The easiest way to do so is with Gmail and the email you set it to is [email protected] You can set how often you want it to pull the news sites, I set mine to every 12 hours. The ONLY downside to this is you must keep calibre running in order for it to automatically pull news sites. Just setup which sites you want to pull news from.

Calibre is not the "easiest" to use software, but he has demo videos that explain the large majority of how it works.

http://calibre-ebook.com/


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dulanic said:


> The way I pull news is download software called Calibre. It has preset news imports for certain sites (almost all major news sites). You then need to set it up with your kidle. The easiest way to do so is with Gmail and the email you set it to is [email protected] You can set how often you want it to pull the news sites, I set mine to every 12 hours. The ONLY downside to this is you must keep calibre running in order for it to automatically pull news sites. Just setup which sites you want to pull news from.
> 
> Calibre is not the "easiest" to use software, but he has demo videos that explain the large majority of how it works.
> 
> http://calibre-ebook.com/


Thank you so much! I am going to take this step by step and try to figure it out. I would love to pull news up, too.

Lynn


----------



## ikar (Sep 4, 2010)

whiteclover said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered elsewhere.
> 
> I live in CANADA, and I was told that I HAD TO get the G3 because the WiFi works for USA customers only.
> 
> ...


I live in Poland and I haven't any problem with wifi in my kindle 3. All works without any problems (including web browsing)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

whiteclover said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered elsewhere.
> 
> I live in CANADA, and I was told that I HAD TO get the G3 because the WiFi works for USA customers only.
> 
> ...


Was it Amazon that told you this? It doesn't sound right to me. WiFi is WiFi. . . . .unlike 3G it's completely independent of the country as far as I know. If you have a home network with WiFi you should be fine with just that.

OTOH, if you can't find any books you want to buy for the price they're offered, maybe the Kindle is not for you. Though there are a number of places to get titles besides Amazon. . . .check the "Book Lovers Links" here in the Book Corner.

But, books on Kindle are still 'real' books. . .they're just not made of paper.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

whiteclover said:


> ...I've done some author/title searches and so far have found ZERO on my "to read" list or my favourite authors.
> 
> Hope somebody can answer my questions...


When someone is interested in my Kindle, the first thing I suggest is that they search the Kindle store to see if the authors and kinds of things they like to read is available for it. Not everything is, and therefore it would be a waste to buy a device that doesn't address one's interests. Hopefully someday pretty much everything will be available.

BTW, I thought that both versions of the K3 were "international" so why would someone tell you that you need G3 for Canada? Unless I'm misunderstanding something, which is entirely possible.


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

I chose the WiFi version to save $50, and honestly, to slow down my purchasing of books. It was a little too easy before!

Just received my kindle today and switched it on at work, hoping to use my School's open network to register it. Strangely enough although I could connect to the wireless (and surf using the web browser, so I know I was connected), I couldn't register. Once I logged onto my home wifi the registration went through without a problem.

So it seems the connection can be finicky. But now that I'm registered, I'll most likely do most of my shopping via my laptop, and send the purchases to the Kindle. This is what I ended up doing most of the time with my Kindle 2. It's just easier to browse and shop for books on a large color screen. On long trips I tend to have my computer with me anyway, so I can download the books and send them to the Kindle via the USB connection.  

However I just purchased a kindle for my mom, who does not have wireless and isn't very tech-savvy, and I got her the 3G version.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

bchaplin said:


> Strangely enough although I could connect to the wireless (and surf using the web browser, so I know I was connected), I couldn't register. Once I logged onto my home wifi the registration went through without a problem.


Your kindle was already registered to your Amazon account before you received it. I haven't re-registered mine.

For me, the Wi-Fi is perfect. I have no need to buy books while I'm out. I usually shop from the Amazon website anyway rather than directly from the kindle. I have my wireless network at home. $50 is $50. There was never any question about it for me. If I'd bought a Nook (or if I ever do), I'd buy the wi-fi only.


----------



## icanhaskindle (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the wifi-only K3.  I was away from home last week with a bunch of e-books purchased before the trip, and discovered something that made me wish I had 3G:  Book Description.  Since I was nowhere near a wifi hotspot for most of the week, I couldn't access the Book Description of the books I had already purchased to help me decide which book to read next.  Some e-books include a bio and author's notes, but none of mine so far have the summary that's normally on the back cover of a DTB that lets you know what the book is about.

Having never owned a Kindle before K3, it never dawned on me that the back cover book description was not downloaded as part of the book.  In a pinch I could use my smartphone to find the book on amazon to re-read the description, but it would have been significantly more convenient if I could do that with the wifi-only Kindle.  I'm not sure it's worth an extra $50 to me, but it's a subtle difference between 3G and wifi-only Kindles that may be worth it to you.


----------

